# scouting cameras



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

hey guys i need a more effective way of finding the deer at my farm...my neighbor and i are both going to get some trail cams...we have about 5 miles of winding creek through our farms and are want to get a couple to check the whole area...im 17 and hes 15 so we dont have alot of money to be spending...here are a couple i found on cabelas...

#1. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas.....8&rid=

#2. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas.....hasJS=true

#3.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20098&rid=

#4.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

#5.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20098&rid=

i dont have much to spend and these are in my price range...if i got #5 i would get two of them...let me know what you think or if there are any other ones for under $150..thanks 
Greatwhitehunter


----------

